# Income from abroad, how about Income Tax & SI...



## seh2000 (Jun 28, 2010)

Hi All,

This my 3rd post here ) but I found it better to split my questions in to several postings, and I hope it is OK?!

As mentioned in my other post I have residency in Venezuela (I am EU citizen - a Dane), where I stay with my wife (Venezuelan) and our son (Venezuelan/Danish), but I am working abroad. 
The plan is I will reside in Cyprus from end of February and wife and son will join me here in Cyprus in June/July Where we (hopefully) will be able to put him in to one of the English speaking schools.
We hope no big problem for wife to get residency here as we been married for many years and my son and I are EU citizens.

Now to my question:
I am working as a consultant, I will not work in Cyprus and my income will come from abroad (the company I work with is based in Dublin).
How am I to register my self here in regard to income tax and social insurance? As we or I will not do anything illegal! Self employed or? 


Many Thanks in advance - Steen


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2014)

seh2000 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> This my 3rd post here ) but I found it better to split my questions in to several postings, and I hope it is OK?!
> 
> ...


First welcome to the forum! Nice to see another Scandinavian here.

First, your wife will have no problem as spouse to a EU Citizen, it is just a formallity even if immigration sometimes try to do trouble. We have been there, my wife is Russian.

If you are in Cyprus more then 183 days per year, all income abroad should be taxed in Cyprus. However there can be a double tax treaty that say otherwise.

If you register as self employed and pay social contributions you and your wife and son are entitled to public healthcare in Cyprus. This said is if you have contributed to health care in some EU country for 3 years. I dont know how long you have been working abroad, perhaps you have 3 years in Denmark. If not you are obliged to have private health insurance, until you have paid 3 years of contributions to the Cyprus system

Hope this helps

Anders


----------



## seh2000 (Jun 28, 2010)

Hejsan Anders!

Tack skal du have...

I have read many of your posts, so I knew we were from same region.
I actually lived for several years in Stockholm (first wife Swedish).

I have contributed to health care in Sweden, Norway, Germany, Ireland and Denmark, but not for the past 15 or so years. How to document the three years, when this is a long time back?

When we lived in Ireland my wife got her residence card and work permit within a few hours - guess she/we were lucky. But we hope we will not have big issues here.

My income will all come from Ireland and I am pretty sure I will be in Cyprus for more than the mentioned 183 days.

I am a bit confused over to be self employed or employed in regard to how I am working/employed. Is there a major difference? Perhaps you can guide me here?


Cheers Steen


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2014)

seh2000 said:


> Hejsan Anders!
> 
> Tack skal du have...
> 
> ...


You need to contact the health insurance authority in the different EU Countries and ask for a Form E 104. There they will fill in how long you have contributed.

As employed you must have an employer. How is it today?. Do you invoice the company or you get a salary?

I am self employed, meaning I pay my social contributions my self, make book keeping(very simple) and pay taxes. It is really very simple.

Perhaps we can meet when you come over, if you have more questions.

Anders( I lived in Skaene so I am more Dane then Swede)


----------



## seh2000 (Jun 28, 2010)

Hi Anders,

Got it.

Guess Germany and Ireland perhaps Norway will be good starting points.

Yes, I invoice the Irish company.

But will this not mean I have to have a registered company here?
I have in Venezuela, but...

I am actually here...

Skåne haha I had summerhouse in Skånesfagerhult and up at Væstervik.


Cheers Steen


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2014)

seh2000 said:


> Hi Anders,
> 
> Got it.
> 
> ...



No Company. In Sweden its called "enskild firma", I am not sure in danish.

Anders


----------



## seh2000 (Jun 28, 2010)

In Danish I think it is called 'enkeltmandsvirksomhed' not sure in English. => In English its 'sole proprietor' or 'sole proprietorship'
But still it needs too be registered - somehow - so I will need to register/establish this "firm" here in Cyprus - right? In Sweden its pretty easy, but here?

Steen


----------



## berni109 (May 28, 2010)

Hi,
easy if you want to be a 'self employed person' - sole proprietor. go down the polides office (citizens advice center) with all your paperwork. shortly after you arrive.
if you want to set up a limited liability company then you will almost certainly have to deal with the local sharks (sorry lawyers) - best of luck if this is where you want to go.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2014)

seh2000 said:


> In Danish I think it is called 'enkeltmandsvirksomhed' not sure in English. => In English its 'sole proprietor' or 'sole proprietorship'
> But still it needs too be registered - somehow - so I will need to register/establish this "firm" here in Cyprus - right? In Sweden its pretty easy, but here?
> 
> Steen


You don't register anywhere else then social service. Perhaps citizen service can help you but it is easy without them

Anders


----------



## DH59 (Feb 23, 2010)

seh2000 said:


> In Danish I think it is called 'enkeltmandsvirksomhed' not sure in English. => In English its 'sole proprietor' or 'sole proprietorship'
> But still it needs too be registered - somehow - so I will need to register/establish this "firm" here in Cyprus - right? In Sweden its pretty easy, but here?
> 
> Steen


This is something I am currently looking into for when we move over. In UK we register as a 'sole trader'.


----------



## seh2000 (Jun 28, 2010)

I will for sure register or work as a sole trader and I will not register a company here.


Cheers Steen


----------

